# Eye Issue



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2012)

My four month old Vizsla has white goop coming out of her eye which isn't normal. The other one appears to be fine. I recently started transitioning her to new food (Sunday, today is Thursday with just a few handfuls of the new food each day) could this have anything to do with it? Someone suggested getting polysporin eye drops for children and using them. Any suggestions?


----------



## howard01233 (Dec 25, 2012)

My four month pup last week had the same, ???? somebody said to me cold windy weather ???? but i have always used warm used tea bags ie after you have just made a cup of tea, my kids and myself have always used this old remedy, low and behold it worked on my puppy, but as i am not a vet this is just a suggestion, wait to see what others on the forum say
All the best H.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Take them to the vet... Bacterial eye infection, most likely!
Vet will give antibacterial/anti fungal cream, should clear out in 3 to 5 days. 

Old school eye maintenance, but not a remedy, washing their eyes with chamomile tea compresses.


----------

